

9 Programmer Cartoons that Will Make You LOL - frankel0
http://ryanfrankel.com/9-programmer-cartoons-will-make-lol/

======
mathattack
I only counted 8. I even checked to see if they started at 0. :-)

~~~
frankel0
Ahhhhh, I deleted one before I posted it. A zero index is a great idea for
next time lol!

